# How much milk do you get from your ND?



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Just wondering how much milk people get a day milking Nigerians?

I was getting 2 - 3 quarts a day from each doe last year. I was wondering because I talked to someone selling her ND today and she said she got less then a quart a day. She was selling her because thought milking dwarf goats was a wait of time.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

With Binkey I get 2 & 3/4 quarts with milking 2x a day....she's now a 6th freshener, with Penny's FF I was getting a quart and a half a day, she's due to be a 2nd freshener in a few weeks time.

Quantity is in the bloodlines as well as each freshening......and persistance.


----------



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

I'd like to know how much milk, too, because I'd eventually like to have a family milker... but I don't need a gallon a day. A quart a day would be nice for daily drinking/recipes. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

2-3 quarts a day is a LOT! My does have given about 1 quart day at peak. They are from pet lines.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

My doe was milk tested as a second freshener and she produced 4 lbs of milk in one day.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Mini goat what does 4# mean in liquid measurements? My one buckling Willows dam has production records averaging 4# per day but I can't figure out that in familiar amounts.


----------



## 4theluvofgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

4 lbs is about 2 qts or 1/2 gallon


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks Christy!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

4theluvofgoats said:


> 4 lbs is about 2 qts or 1/2 gallon


Yep, about 1/2 a gallon :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I get between 3 - 4 lbs a day.....


----------



## shasta05 (Jun 30, 2011)

I was getting 2 cups ( at the most ) once a day from our little doe last year... when I milked her twice a day I got close to 4 cups, but once a day was better for us..... 

She came from good lines out of a dairy.... but was told that nigerians should be milked out twice a day to keep their milk supply up??

would love to get more than 1 quart this year


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

sorry I rered my post and ment to say I get that much from each goat.... I milk 2X a day


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

shasta05 said:


> I was getting 2 cups ( at the most ) once a day from our little doe last year... when I milked her twice a day I got close to 4 cups, but once a day was better for us.....
> 
> She came from good lines out of a dairy.... but was told that nigerians should be milked out twice a day to keep their milk supply up??
> 
> would love to get more than 1 quart this year


Milk is supply and demand.... when you milk twice a day you are demanding that she makes more....this is with any breed of goat.

Peak production is 6-8 weeks after freshening and if you choose to milk once a day and she does not have kids on her, you'll be telling her that you don't need her to make so much and she'll only give what you take.
With each freshening milk production increases, genetics play a big part in just how much any doe will produce.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

One of our ND does produces a half gallon a day. The others produce about a quart.


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

I have a doe here who produces a quart each milking. (StarFire) 
She's incredible! It took me forever to dry her up, and I was Only milking her to help dry her up. 
I can't imagine what her production would have been had I milked her at peak and twice a day! 

I do find my milky pedigreed goats tend to show that off in their udders as well versus my so so bred ones.


----------

